# Big Ben (cigar) Inlay



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mahogany and Maple


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now, THAT'S good lookin', Bill...I never even considered 'vertical' inlays but that came out real good...Hmmmmm...ol' brain is hummin' with 'potlicking' ideas...:biggrin:

Per PMs..I'm gonna ship the display box you won down to you soon as I find a suitable box...or mebbe one of the 'wahoos' on this board might be in the big city and would relay it down to ya for the price of a couple of pens or a couple of cool ones...:tongue: Paul/FlatFish stopped by the double-wide yestidday with a couple of the cutest little girs you ever seen and picked up his box... Enjoyed the visit, Paul...

Now...I've killed about all of my birds with one post..LOL:biggrin:..past 9 o'clock now and time for my first nap.....

Keep up the good work ,Bill..you'll need about three dozen pens to fill your new box....lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I save all my cut offs...one day I want to make another checker board type pen LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill...excellent looking pen there! Like Mr. Viejo....never seen a inlay set up like that on a pen. Those long lines make the pen look longer/slender...great job! What finish are you using now??? j


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sand down smooth, buff out and just blo and wax on the finish


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like it Bill. How you likeing that Jet? Or do you still have the one from Jim? If not then how did you like it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I still have the jet...sweet, very sweet

I had to learn to turn all over lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I still have the jet...sweet, very sweet
> 
> I had to learn to turn all over lol


It is a lot different than what you had been using.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is cool. I had not seen an inlay done lenght wise either.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That looks great - and very interesting. Looks like you got some wheels grinding.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice laminate there Bill! Looks sweet.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks very nice. I made one simular a few years back with it quartered up with the inlay on each quarter. My wife carries it around but I liked the others at an angle myself. Yours does look quite good though. I think one of them piano or segmented pens would look great but never had a real desire to make one. I think that would look fantastic though.


----------

